# Array aus teilarray erstellen



## nelly-furatdo (1. Mai 2007)

huhu,
ich habe einen Array mit 100 Stringelementen, ich möchte jetzt die stellen von 5-15 in nen neuen speichern.
Wie mach ich das am geschicktestens?


----------



## Busi (1. Mai 2007)

am besten du liest sie in einer schleife aus und speicherst sie in ein neues array



```
String arrayNeu [] = new String [15]
int x = 0;
for(int i=5;i<=15;i++)
{
       arrayNeu[x] = stringArray[i];
       x++;
}
```

als kleiner tipp, mit Vectoren lässt sich besser arbeiten, da man die länge vorher nicht wissen muß.


----------



## nelly-furatdo (2. Mai 2007)

dachte geht eleganter aber danke


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (2. Mai 2007)

Moin!
Ein wenig eleganter wäre meiner Meinung nach:

```
System.arraycopy(sourceArray,5,destArray,0,10);
```


----------



## Busi (2. Mai 2007)

Und auch von mir Danke, wieder was gelernt


----------

